# Cannondale Perp 3 - Komplettbike von 2008



## buja (2. August 2012)

Servus,

ich verkaufe bei ebay meinen gut erhaltenen Freerider:

*Cannondale Perp 3 in Grösse M*

hier der links zu ebay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-P...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43b24524ee

Das Bike ist gebraucht aber in einwandfreiem Zustand. Ich habe es Ende 2008 gekauft, aber es stand nun seit September 2011 unbenutzt bei mir im Keller, daher wird es jetzt endlich verkauft. Natürlich hat es Gebrauchsspuren, hauptsächlich Lackabkratzungen vom Transport im Auto. Der Rahmen hat keine Beschädigungen oder Beulen. Es ist auch kein Spiel an den Lagern feststellbar. Der Rahmen ist Handarbeit "Handmade in America", was unterer anderem daran zu erkennen ist, daß die Schweißnähte sauber verschliffen wurden. Es handelt sich um einen Top-Freerider, mit dem man durch die Allrounder-Geometrie auch Freeride-Touren fahren kann. Das Angebot läuft am Samstag 11.08.12. um 21 Uhr aus. Grüße, Buja

Fotos:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/img6984u.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/img6982x.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/img6979uv.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/img6974t.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/img6972v.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/cannondaleperp2008spezi.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/cannondaleperp2008geome.jpg/


----------

